# Huawei R216 (E557 series) modem



## lucas1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Good day.

 There was a need to connect a modem Huawei R216 к FreeBSD 12.2(PfSense).
Package usb_modeswitch installed. 
Can't get it out of mode "usbdisk + CD-ROM" in mode "modem".

/usr/local/etc/usb_modeswitch.conf :

```
DisableSwitching=0
EnableLogging=1
DefaultVendor= 0x12d1
DefaultProduct= 0x1c20
TargetVendor= 0x12d1
TargetProduct= 0x140c
TargetClass= 01
DetachStorageOnly=0
HuaweiMode=0
MessageEndpoint= not set
MessageContent="55534243000000000000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"
NeedResponse=0
ResponseEndpoint= not set
```
`/usr/local/sbin/usb_modeswitch -H -c /usr/local/etc/usb_modeswitch.conf` 
with error

```
Send old Huawei control message ...
Error: Huawei control message failed (error -4). Abort
```
What do you advise?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2021)

You've been here long enough to know pfSense isn't supported.









						GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## lucas1 (Jun 4, 2021)

I wrote about Pfsense just to justify the need for customization modem..

I am only interested in that this device is correctly configured from the side, for example dmesg or /dev/.

And so this FreeBSD.
And yes, of course I first wrote on the forum PfSense.

Therefore, my question is precisely related to FreeBSD 12.2.
The only way.


----------

